# when does risk of chemical end?



## maddog37

I've been searching all over google and can't seem to find this info. I think I'm at week 4 (16 dpo); I want to wait until the risk of a chemical pregnancy ends before telling our parents. 

When does it end? I saw a few articles that mentioned it ends when the 12 week ultrasound confirms it, but since I thought a chemical means the beanie didn't implant, how could it be that long?

The first trimester is a lot more confusing than I thought. :dohh:


----------



## Embo78

I thought it meant after AF was due !!!! Not sure now though !!


----------



## Jem88

I think i chemical is just another name for an early miscarrage maybe between 4 - 5 week? i kno when i had my chemical i started bleeding and the positve tests went negative 4 days after i was due on and i would of been about 4 week. but when i mentioned it to the doc he had no idea what a chemical preg was :S but then again some people can have a positve test before there due on and then there AF arrives on time so i'm not sure.


----------



## tommyg

Chemical is when a feritlised egg doesn't implant they generaly don't know how many fertiliesed eggs won't implant but it is thought it could be as many as 1 in 2. (50%)

There is a risk of miscarriage up until 12wks, something like 1in5 (20%) will end in miscarriage. This is also the reason why very often hospitals can be a bit cold/uncaring towards people who are bleeding in early pregnancy - it is routine to them, and their isn't much they can do about it.

So for a normal couple in a normal cycle with BDing happening at the right time you have about a 60% chance of getting a fertilised egg. 50% chance that egg will implant so a 30% chance of pregancy in the month but 20% of the 30% won't make it to twelve weeks, meaning your chance of a sucessful pregnancy in any one month is about 25%.

Does that make sence? 

In the past most people would have had no idea that they even had a fertiliesed egg (chemical) as they are generally lost around the time that the ladies period would have been due.


----------



## Mrs Dubs

You can miscarry at any point, however the chance of miscarriage after week 12 drops significantly. 

Good luck Hun, wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy


----------



## mummyconfused

It ends after AF is due hun.. Had one myself!!!!


----------



## Mrs Dubs

tommyg said:


> Chemical is when a feritlised egg doesn't implant they generaly don't know how many fertiliesed eggs won't implant but it is thought it could be as many as 1 in 2. (50%)
> 
> There is a risk of miscarriage up until 12wks, something like 1in5 (20%) will end in miscarriage. This is also the reason why very often hospitals can be a bit cold/uncaring towards people who are bleeding in early pregnancy - it is routine to them, and their isn't much they can do about it.
> 
> So for a normal couple in a normal cycle with BDing happening at the right time you have about a 60% chance of getting a fertilised egg. 50% chance that egg will implant so a 30% chance of pregancy in the month but 20% of the 30% won't make it to twelve weeks, meaning your chance of a sucessful pregnancy in any one month is about 25%.
> 
> Does that make sence?
> 
> In the past most people would have had no idea that they even had a fertiliesed egg (chemical) as they are generally lost around the time that the ladies period would have been due.

I thought you couldn't get a positive hpt before implantation occurs, once implantation has happened hcg is produced and a hpt can detect pregnancy

So my question is, if a chemical is a fertilised egg that fails to implant, there would be no hcg to detect therefore a hpt would not detect pregnancy, right? 

So how does anyone know they've actually had a chemical pregnancy? 

Or have I misunderstood something?


----------



## tommyg

Mrs Dubs said:


> tommyg said:
> 
> 
> Chemical is when a feritlised egg doesn't implant they generaly don't know how many fertiliesed eggs won't implant but it is thought it could be as many as 1 in 2. (50%)
> 
> There is a risk of miscarriage up until 12wks, something like 1in5 (20%) will end in miscarriage. This is also the reason why very often hospitals can be a bit cold/uncaring towards people who are bleeding in early pregnancy - it is routine to them, and their isn't much they can do about it.
> 
> So for a normal couple in a normal cycle with BDing happening at the right time you have about a 60% chance of getting a fertilised egg. 50% chance that egg will implant so a 30% chance of pregancy in the month but 20% of the 30% won't make it to twelve weeks, meaning your chance of a sucessful pregnancy in any one month is about 25%.
> 
> Does that make sence?
> 
> In the past most people would have had no idea that they even had a fertiliesed egg (chemical) as they are generally lost around the time that the ladies period would have been due.
> 
> I thought you couldn't get a positive hpt before implantation occurs, once implantation has happened hcg is produced and a hpt can detect pregnancy
> 
> So my question is, if a chemical is a fertilised egg that fails to implant, there would be no hcg to detect therefore a hpt would not detect pregnancy, right? Ok my words were a bit wrong is it when the bioplast to give it is correct name doesn't implant properly or not at all hence many people don't actually know they have ever had a fertilied egg
> 
> So how does anyone know they've actually had a chemical pregnancy? Again some people will know because they have used a hpt and got a positive then bleed a few days later or many people will simply be unaware of it. For that reason they don't actually know what percentage of eggs are fertiliesed in a cycle but it is thought it could be as high as 60%
> 
> Or have I misunderstood something?Click to expand...

My answer in red


----------



## maddog37

So am I in the clear of a chemical then? I'm at 4 weeks.


----------



## hotpinkangel

I've had 2 chemicals and it's no longer a chemical when u reach 6 weeks. Hope that helps x


----------



## JaniceT

Hi, this little page puts it in a table format. Statistically, it's different all over the web, best to just use it as a guideline and nothing more.

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/info-howcommon.htm


----------



## 2016

The docs will call any loss before a HB is detected a chemical but, since most women don't get early bloods or scans, that's not really fair. They told me I was having one at almost 6 weeks with the last ectopic.

I believe it doesn't matter emotionally why a loss happened or when it happened - it's still your baby and your hopes and dreams. What I did to get through the early most worrying days was just take each day at a time and be grateful my bean was living longer and getting stronger :hugs:


----------



## terrri86

hey hunny,

this is quite an emotional subject isnt it, still devastating for those o us who have experienced them, and they are still a loss no matter what the hospitals say.

i had a chemical last year hun, i was 5 weeks 6 days (ish) and it was still a chemical xxx


----------



## natz123

Such an interesting thread! I am nearly 4 weeks and so worried about having a chemical. I heard that usually with a chemical your period just arrives as usual or maybe a few days late. I also heard that your lines start going lighter. Right now I am just testing regularly so I can monitor my lines. Guess I have a couple more weeks still though going by this thread before I can relax about chemicals. Then it goes onto miscarriage!

Those of you have had chemicals, did you get symptoms as I read most don't as the egg hasn't actually implanted? Also did you keep testing? Did you see your lines fade? Xx thank you xx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Natz I felt tired and just unwell. I've been pregnant before so I recognised the symptoms. Both times I tested at 10dpo, my bfp was there but v v v faint. It didn't really get any darker and faded to bfn within a week and I just began my 'period' around the same time. X


----------



## maddog37

Terrri and hotpinkangel- I'm so sorry for your previous losses! I'm sure reading a thread that reminds you of that is no fun. 

Everyone thank you so much for the answers. I'll try to wait until 6 weeks to tell our parents although I might not be able to wait that long!


----------



## controlfreak

maddog37 said:


> Terrri and hotpinkangel- I'm so sorry for your previous losses! I'm sure reading a thread that reminds you of that is no fun.
> 
> Everyone thank you so much for the answers. I'll try to wait until 6 weeks to tell our parents although I might not be able to wait that long!

I am in the same boat as you! I am just at five weeks along and terrified about the risk of chemical. Probably more so than I would be if I didn't have to tell my family so early on. I'm going on a family vacation this weekend and they will surely pick up on the signs so we are going to just tell them. It makes me very very nervous to tell them so early as it is still so early and such a risky time.

I just keep telling myself that I'd probably tell them if something went wrong though so might as well tell them now and rejoice it:)


----------



## WantBabyBad

The problem is that youre looking into it too much!!! Just let nature run its course and stop yhinking about it. I wish you a happy & healthy pregnancy!!!!!!


----------



## Embo78

This thread is almost 2 years old!!!!!!


----------

